# Very Destructive Golden HELP



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the first thing that comes to mind is how can she do all that stuff when she's in a crate?
Young dogs that cannot be trusted alone need to be left in a crate for their own protection.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I agree, please invest in a crate so she does not have the opportunity to destroy things when you are away.


----------



## kathwooten (May 25, 2011)

Can we put both dogs in the same crate or should we get two? Also, How many months should we keep her in a crate?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Get two separate crates. I cannot exactly answer the second question, but you need to be able to trust her outside. Keep testing her by leaving for just a few minutes (maybe even just go outside) and come back in and see what state the house is in.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Think management, not punishment -- especially b/c if you punish her after the fact (like when you get home and discover the damage) she has no idea why you're mad and you're only stressing her out.

I personally would NEVER leave a 12-month-old dog loose in my house. Just asking for trouble... IMO!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I concur with crates. Each dog needs their own. We still use crates with our crew. The goldens use them when we travel. Cody is still crated when we're not home. It is their safe spot... their "den". I will always crate train any dog we have.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Crate, one for each dog, until she is trustworthy loose in the house unsupervised. 

I think she may be experiencing some seperation anxiety based on the destruction you are finding. It might help to put a video camera on and tape her when you leave for a short time to see what she's doing. If she is panicking when you leave there are things you can do to help her learn to be ok left alone. 

But crate train first so she has somewhere safe for her and your belongings when she is left alone.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're punishing her when you get home (instead of catching her in the act and interrupting the behavior), you're probably making it a lot worse. Extreme destructiveness and escape behaviors (tearing at walls, doors, and floors) are often the product of anxiety, and punishment after the fact is confusing to a dog because she can't connect it to the undesired action. If she doesn't have the bad thing in her mouth when she's punished, she has no idea that she's being punished for it, even if you shake it in her face or drag her over to it (common mistakes).

Get a crate and spend a few days getting her used to it. She's not going to like it at first, especially if it immediately gets associated with you leaving the house, something that already gets her quite upset.

Spend the first couple of days throwing cookies or beloved toys in the crate and letting her go in for them and come right out. Don't shut the door on her until she goes in freely and happily. Then, spend a few days only shutting the door for a couple of minutes. Read a book and drop treats in for her. Spend a couple more days shutting her in there for longer spells, but again, don't leave her.

The idea is to build up to it. If you crate train from puppyhood, it's easier, so you'll have to try to go through that process now. If you don't, she'll have all kinds of anxiety problems in the crate. It'll still be safer than letting her have them out in the house, but you want to take this opportunity to reset the problem behaviors.

You can also feed her meals in the crate for a while. A lot of dogs find this quite calming.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I concur*

I concur with this advice-get her her own crate and then test her a few minutes at a time out of the crate, until she is trustworthy enough to be left out.
It may take weeks, months. 
This is the only way to keep her safe and your house safe. She could end up chewing on a wire and start a fire, or choke on something if she is not crated.





mylissyk said:


> Crate, one for each dog, until she is trustworthy loose in the house unsupervised.
> 
> I think she may be experiencing some seperation anxiety based on the destruction you are finding. It might help to put a video camera on and tape her when you leave for a short time to see what she's doing. If she is panicking when you leave there are things you can do to help her learn to be ok left alone.
> 
> But crate train first so she has somewhere safe for her and your belongings when she is left alone.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> I think she may be experiencing some seperation anxiety based on the destruction you are finding. It might help to put a video camera on and tape her when you leave for a short time to see what she's doing. If she is panicking when you leave there are things you can do to help her learn to be ok left alone.


This is a VERY important piece. Video is VERY important to see what is going on. If your puppy is bored and wanting something to do, the crate suggestion is fabulous. If your puppy is anxious and distressed, a crate may prevent some damage, but you will need to do additional things. If your dog is anxious when you are gone, we will HAVE to address the anxiety, it would be inhumane to let your dog be very very scared and worried when you are gone.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

can I ask a question what do you do when you leave? Do you pay attention to your dog? Do you say goodbye to him/her? If you do I surguest you stop, When you leave the house do not look at him/her,say anything or pay any attention to him/her. When you come back do the same do not look at him/her,do not say hello and do not pay any attention to him/her for 5-10 minutes. 

I also woul aurguest getting a crate and using it when you leave, But also train her. Leave the house in short intervals this will work best if you have a camera set up that you can see what she is doing, Have the device with you just outside the door when you see her doing something bad run in saying No naughty, This way you caught her in the act. If you can't do that just leave the house for a few minutes then return, each day make it a little longer.


----------

